# Can rats have nightmares



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

Peanut was sound asleep and he squeaked and woke up o.o


----------



## BasmatiRice (Feb 11, 2012)

I know my cat does that sometimes, I have no idea if rats even dream though... Now I'm curious lol


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

My dogs definitely do. I'd imagine rats can have nightmares. Why not? They're smart enough, and if humans can and dogs can and cats can...I'm gonna go out on a limb and say rats can have nightmares too.


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

It was crazy because he was dead asleep and the. I hear this SQUEAK! I turned too make sure he was alright he seemed surprised himself lol


----------



## therathugger (Feb 9, 2012)

I bet the little guy was dreamin Considering they are smarter than my dog Jasmine and she dreams every night. (Or when a meeting is happening down stairs lol)


----------



## Lex (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm sure! I haven't caught my ratties dreaming (probably because they usually sleep hidden it their houses), but I've seen plenty of sleeping dogs, and birds most definitely dreaming.


----------



## EleashaC (Jan 30, 2012)

Probably dreaming, haha. I've had pet chickens wake themselves up from nightmares (or maybe good dreams-- I don't know) like that. Obviously with a befuddled bock-bocking, though, not squeaking.


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Well I heard that all mammals dream, but I'm not sure if they can have nightmare.

Sometimes when my rats are asleep together, one of them tosses, turns and kicks in her sleep. Looks like a nightmare lol. Not so nice for the one that is kicked when asleep either


----------

